# Is it just me?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Is it just me or is Side 6 not very relaxing? I just started it last night and I had a very difficult time relaxing through it. I think it was the music, it seemed stimulating to me. I had no trouble relaxing and even sleeping through the other 5 sides so it seems bizarre that side 6 is revving me up instead of settling me down. What to do?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some people have experience this although some like it also. Mike may have some comments on it. A lot of everything in the tapes are there for reasons though.I know for me if I had a problem with a side which I actually didn't have to many issues, but I figured those were the ones the mind armies would bug me the most and probably the ones I had to get over and work with the most. Just a thought.nearing the end may have something also to do with it I don't now. I have to listen to that side again as its been so long since I have listen to those now.Stick with it though lauralee, everything on them have some reasons for being on there.All in all how are you doing?


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Side 6 felt like "breathing" to me. I just breathed in and out in the tempo that was set by the music.Hope this helps.Take care.Renee'


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, I finished the antibiotics a few days ago and just yesterday, my tummy started acting up! I was up most of the night last night with anxiety so I am quite tired today. I think those mind armies have rallied for another assault. I am in the habit now of telling myself (my body) "NO!!" everytime I start feeling bad and some of the time, it actually listens! Overall, the tummy trouble has been much better and the anxiety is also seeming to level off, with the exceptions of yesterday and today. I may try to listen to side 6 earlier in the day instead of at bedtime if I continue to have problems with it.Mike, if you have anything to add here, I would love to hear it!Renee, I will try breathing with the rhythm tonight. That is a good idea and I hope it helps me!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How'd it go laura?Those antibiotics can upset the gut for a bit for some so you know.Also good things are better and the anxiety levels is dropping. These are good signs.







A tip for you is to communicate with visualization and imagery as opposeed to words if that makes sense, as the brain gut reponds better to that then actual concious words.I think Mike is going to try and post in the forum tonight, so you know.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Last night was better. The first time I listened to side 6, all I could think about was that heavy beat and it really got me worked up. Last night I tried to focus more on the OTHER parts of the music. I found the melodies to be quite nice and it made it easier to relax. If it continues like it did last night, I should have no more problems with it.I do have an unrelated question...is it bad to purposely miss a day so I can manipulate the schedule to better fit my schedule? I am going out of town in 10 days and if I miss one day now, the schedule will work so that I have more days off when I am out of town. If I keep to the schedule, I have to listen on travel days, which may be difficult. If I miss a day now I will have both travel days as off days. I have worried about missing days before and was told it was not a problem, I just wanted to be sure!So, you are saying, Eric, that it would be better to visualize the problems stopping than to just tell them to stop? Do I need to use the images from the tapes, or can I come up with some of my own? Which would be more beneficial?Thank you for all of your help. It is most definately appreciated!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

laura, you can miss a day to better fit your schedule. It should not be a problem.Glad it was easier to listen to for you.







"So, you are saying, Eric, that it would be better to visualize the problems stopping than to just tell them to stop? Do I need to use the images from the tapes, or can I come up with some of my own? Which would be more beneficial?"Yes. Use the imagery from what your learning. However, you can incorporate your own with this also, the imagery from the tapes will guide you, but if you come up with some on your own that work great. It may be easier at first however to use the imagery being provided for you and they are gut specific. Sometimes I will visualize that my gut brain and brain are running smoothly and I can actually visualizze the chemicals running smoothly between the two. But I have been doing this for a long time know and have practiced a lot and am able to what ever I want.This may sound weird, but I will visualize I am the captain of the enterprize traveling through space to wherever I want and focus hard on all my surrounding and visualizing stars, scenerios whatever I want for fifteen minutes and it works well just to get my mind off of any worriess or anything for that matter.This has nothing to do with the program and its more for after your done but, I personally do a lot of different things and this is just my own activites and playing around with the HT. I have to also say I am a really good HT subject. But I have also been able to go deeper and work it with the more I do it and study HT pretty thouroughly also. Just fyi.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

We must be on about the exact same schedule. I think I've listened to side 6 three times now... I think tonight is the intro. When I first heard side 6, I was very surprised by the music and found it jarring. But after the first 5 minutes, I'm mellow and it's OK. It might be mellower then too. I'm not sure that I concentrate on it so much at the beginning, since I do find it a little jarring. But the sound makes me think of change and action, too, which isn't all bad...


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all,Thanks for all your comments. As you know the program is quiete a piece of work, not only in its delivery, but processes used in many areas, most of them to boring to go into here







however you will know that each sessions brings with it different information, verbal, visual and auditory and others. Side six is preparing the listener who is coming to the end of their particular journey, and the make up of the 6th session allows this to be understood on many levels. Most listeners adjust quickly and get into this side too.Do try and stick with the schedule as closely as possible too.Again many thanks for your comments. Sorry for the delay in replying, been hectic this week.Best RegardsMike


----------

